# Leaving Thailand and going to New Zealand



## stepee (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone can offer any advice about reputable removal companies. We are leaving Jomtien and moving to New Zealand.

We are trying to do this as cheaply as possible. I would prefer to do the packing myself and we don't have very much to take.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

